

Flappy Circle - insomnie
http://www.flappycircle.com

======
throwaway420
I was on a pretty good run and died unexpectedly. The collision detection felt
a bit off as I'm pretty sure it shouldn't have hit the edge. Still it's a fun
little random diversion.

------
pedalpete
The colors don't offer enough contrast between the clouds and the missles (?)
to tell when their is a collision sometimes.

~~~
insomnie
Will fix.

